# Problem mit buffed.de Blog



## Belgor (31. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe auf der buffed.de Seite Probleme mit die Blogs anzuschauen. Immer wenn auf einen drauf gehe, kommt "Application error", wo normalerweise der Blog stehen sollte.

Beispiel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/blog/2/1284/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Browser ist Firefox !!



Gruß
Belgor


----------



## archmitohren (31. August 2012)

Ist bei mir genauso, wobei bei mir Opera den Fehler ausgibt.


----------



## Belgor (31. August 2012)

Mhh wird wohl dann ein Fehler seitens Buffed sein denke ich mal -.-


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Das hat nichts mit Browsern zu tun - sondern ist ein serverseitiges Problem.  Ich schaus mir an.

Und wenn der Thread beim nächsten mal im richtigen Forum landet, bekomme ich sogar automatisch eine Email dazu


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2012)

Läuft erstmal wieder - hängt mit den Anpassungen für MOP zusammen.


----------



## Fjörgyn2107 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

der Fehler ist wieder da... Hab leider keinen anderen Thread gefunden.. 

MFG
Fjörgyn


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2012)

Ein exakter Link wäre nett


----------



## pepsodent (27. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein exakter Link wäre nett



Unzählige.
http://mop.buffed.de/item/Behaelter/Illusionaere-Tasche-54444
http://mop.buffed.de/item/Behaelter/Zauberfeuertasche-21858
http://mop.buffed.de/quest/Blutmythosinsel/Neue-Verbuendete-9632
http://mop.buffed.de/item/Waffe/Axt/Elegion-die-zahnbewehrte-Sichel-87062

So ziemlich alles, was mit MoP zu tun hat.

Gruß

P.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2012)

Die mop.buffed.de-URL ist obsolet. War nur für die Beta.

Steht übrigens auch auf der Seite, dass es für die Beta von MoP war.


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die umleitung auf wowdata fehlt.


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt gibts die Umleitung.


----------

